# light color



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

does it matter what color light i get for my tank?
do the plants prefer a certain color? do the fish?


----------



## Kurt R Furan (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, I know for carnivorous plants, It is recommended that you use 2 bulbs. One that produces more of Red wavelengths, and one that produces more Blue. I'm not sure of the names of these particular lights, though, and I'm not sure of the differences between land and water plants. But it's a start.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Plants need the blue and green light, but that looks terrible, so get one which is white. Not soft-white, but white. White is made from red, blue, and green, and will have enough of the good stuff in it to not look reddish.
Yes, it matters. That's why they make bulbs specifically for aquariums.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

long time now see, bwc....hope you are doing well. How's the windy city? Anyway, plants like light in the 5000k to 6700k range. Cheap full spectrum bulbs can be had at Lowe's , Home Depot or wally world. Look for either GE Sunshine bulbs (5000k) or GE Daylight bulbs (6700k). I think Sylvania has some similiar. Just read the package and make sure they are full spectrum and 5000k to 6700k.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Plants honestly don't care much about kelvin rating. Pick what temp you like the looks of. 6700K is the lowest color I like, most of mine are much higher.


----------

